# Is it better not to tell anyone that I own the clothing brand?



## t.luxi (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright so all the people I know knows that I'm a female designer. A quiet girl who don't talk much However only very little people know that I love RnB music, Djing, sneakers, male clothing, street wear etc 

No...I don't wear male clothes and I wear female clothes. I just get high looking at really awesome men t-shirt designs and I don't with pretty girly stuff. 

Anyway I was just thinking is it just better to not tell anyone that I design all these clothing because most people will just expect 'FREE' clothing from me? I also had two friends who had a clothing business, it looked cool but eventually closed down because know one bought it. I didn't buy it because I knew the guy and knew they were putting up the price for $50 when it costs $4. I also know that everything were marketing tactics.

Anyway what is your advice?


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

well... it depends on the people because I hear where you're coming from... I got that way about my music, everybody wants free beats.... I personally won't cater to most of my friends with my tee shirts for the same reason... they expect everything for free.. Normally what I suggest to a lot of people is to get together with one of their friends and push each other's merchandise. Humans for some reason look down on their self to a devastating degree without realizing it... they place greatness and brilliance so far above and beyond theirself that they automatically discredit you for the simple fact that they can walk up to you and shake your hand.... They feel like if you're so great you wouldn't be walking around in the same social status as them... this is especially common in cities that don't have a lot of successful entrepreneurs because in places like NY and LA you have famous stars walking around in the same malls and hanging out on the same beach as your regular citizens, so they're use to it and have a more realistic view of things when it comes to stuff like this because they've seen someone go from a regular joe with talent to a billionaire... in smaller cities that don't have those types of examples unfolding in front of them they have this larger than life view of running a business. When they do happen up on a rich person they're always surprised that "they're a regular person just like everyone else".... as if they expected them to stand in one spot staring off in the distance speaking of their self in the 3rd person or something... So you just have to deal which each demographic accordingly... because on the flip side of that coin showing the right people that you have your own business and clothing line will open a lot of doors for you, so you gotta just play your cards right with the right people... hope this helps


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

OH YEAH I FORGOT TO ELABORATE ON WHY YOU SHOULD PUSH EACH OTHER'S MERCHANDISE!!!!..... The reason I said that is because when you're out here pushing your own product, people automatically view you as a nobody just trying to make it off of some wacky idea.... but when someone presents someone else's material representing theirself as a promotional rep or something... that gives the person they're helping a more successful image because they have other people out here doing the work for them... So not only are you a clothing line... but you're providing jobs as well... which means you must have money and are doing big things which looks a lot better in their eyes.... Try that out and see how it works.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Unless I am missing something I don't see a dilemma here. If you have something to sell, shout it to the world, tell anyone that will listen. Let everyone you possible can know about it. Then when the free loaders come around....look them in the eye and say no and keep it moving. Simple. Let them no you are running a business not a charity, and don't apologize for it. If you loose a friend or two over it, then they weren't your true friends to begin with.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't understand why would wouldn't want to tell anyone you own a clothing brand. Who cares if friends want freebies...tell them no!


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel where you guys are coming from, but I understand the nature of where she's coming from too and know the kind of atmosphere she's referring to with what she's saying. You're right, one should just move on and tell people no. But with the way they are it's a lot better to just not mention stuff to certain people at all... like the freeloaders... I didn't elaborate so far as to suggest getting out of that atmosphere all together because I assumed it's already a conscious goal of hers. There's just no value there because of the attitude people have so it's best to go make noise somewhere else. Besides that when they don't know it's YOU and they just see it in a store they assume it comes from a big billion dollar company and is the "hot new thing" on the market, they generate their own idea of this "successful person" and instantly give the respect they want you to jump through hoops for when they know its' you and will pay 5 times as much as they'd be willing to pay you if you were trying to sell it to them in person.


In a society like that the shop owners you do business with should be the main ones you deal with. Other than that it would be best to let them think what they think because when it comes to creative professions, people think you need to leave and go to a "bigger city" where "the industry is better"..... not realizing that the industry is there as well because YOU'RE doing it and creating it... they just don't understand that if they were to support you like they do the "big companies" you would be that big too.

You want to avoid wasting time on people... but on the flip side you can't just tell everyone to go screw their self either, so even though you don't want to deal with them personally because of their attitude and perception, you can still get their money in other ways just by what they're led to think. I know it sounds crazy, but that's just how they are. %97 of what I do is over the internet with people in other states because unfortunately the majority of my entire city is like that and you can only come up with so many of those little angles to work their perception. Then depending on just how bad it is you have to watch out for being robbed on a regular basis too, that's a regular 9 to 5 for some people and they get just as deep into that as we do with our businesses, so they look for someone who's doing good who they feel won't hurt them and may be too afraid to call the cops so they can keep getting them over and over and over. 

The average person thinks you have to have TONS of money to start a business, so them knowing what you do will make you a target... in a nutshell, sometimes it's best to be invisible to stay productive and avoid BS that will wind up prolonging your presence in the middle of that mess. I don't know what extent she has to experience this... but that's what she's up against... it's crazy.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have to look at who's asking. I never give free shirts to anyone who asks. However, I do have friends who post my designs on their facebook pages raving about them and have gotten me plenty of business. THOSE friends I offer a free shirt to sometimes because I know they're vocal and they do my advertising for me. If it costs me $10 to make a shirt that will make me $100 in profit from the 5 or 10 people they send my way and actually buy something, then it's more than worth it. I also have friends who want to buy shirts but then do my leg work for me actually collecting money and orders for me so I always give them a shirt for free as a thank you.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are good friends


----------



## t.luxi (Oct 25, 2010)

Optiq said:


> I feel where you guys are coming from, but I understand the nature of where she's coming from too and know the kind of atmosphere she's referring to with what she's saying. You're right, one should just move on and tell people no. But with the way they are it's a lot better to just not mention stuff to certain people at all... like the freeloaders... I didn't elaborate so far as to suggest getting out of that atmosphere all together because I assumed it's already a conscious goal of hers. There's just no value there because of the attitude people have so it's best to go make noise somewhere else. Besides that when they don't know it's YOU and they just see it in a store they assume it comes from a big billion dollar company and is the "hot new thing" on the market, they generate their own idea of this "successful person" and instantly give the respect they want you to jump through hoops for when they know its' you and will pay 5 times as much as they'd be willing to pay you if you were trying to sell it to them in person.


I won't be going as far as what you've mentioned yet but what most of the stuff you said were true and what I was concerned about. Sad but true, most people but not all, will see more value for a shirt in a shop than you trying to sell it to your friends. Most view the shirt in a shop more as an establish brand that is professionally made when it could've been only one guy screenprinting his own clothes. but one can see a shirt as 'cheaply made at home' that should be sold cheaper when it's you selling it to them in person.

I just remember at school creating stickers and people are not even willing to pay 50Cents for it. They expect it for free or even cheaper when they'd go out to the shops and pay $10 for one sticker to stick on their book.

I guess just whichever way is best to build the brand up to the top.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I wouldn't hide the facts about your business, but I would not be talking it up to known freeloaders.

I tell people about my line all the time. In my world I don't get hit up for free stuff though. 

You could think about letting some of your friends have stuff at your cost to get it out there and seen. But be sure to charge your true cost that includes all the expenses involved, and, tell them not to let people know they got the stuff at cost, make sure they know the retail value. Giving them a deal might make them happy and get your stuff seen at the same time. But remember, even if people see your stuff around at school and clubs or whatever, it does not mean anyone will ask about it or search it out. But, hey, it might get some people off your back and still remain friends with them.


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

In my opinion, nobody gets a free shirt! Not even my own mom. Friends and family are supposed to be the ones supporting your dream not looking for handouts....I would tell every person I could about what I do, get some support and feedback. I don't like being in the spotlight at all but I have been getting better about talking to people about it and being open to both the positive and negative feedback.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Forward said:


> In my opinion, nobody gets a free shirt! Not even my own mom...


Ouch! Harsh! 

My mom and wife get all the free swag they want from me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

bornover said:


> Ouch! Harsh!
> 
> My mom and wife get all the free swag they want from me.


My daughters and my 16-year-old sister get all of the free bling shirts they want from me! Yesterday was my oldest's 7th birthday and before her party, she asked me to make her a shirt. When I posted photos from her birthday party on my Facebook page, people all commented on her shirt. It's great advertising to give a free shirt here and there to family and friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

Giving away free stuff is a good tactic.... but a lot of people seem to forget the "TACTIC" aspect of it.... When I give free stuff away it's to someone who is of some sort of value who has surrounded their selves with other people of value who all respect what they do enough to respect what other people do.... Unfortunately your average person isn't a good candidate for this type of stuff because as someone else said... people will see it... but who's gong to go out of their way to say "hey!!.. where did you get that?"... on the rare occasion that someone does their response is something that waters down the other person's image of you.... at first they'll think some hot new brand... then they'll be thinking a guy in his basement.

Besides that you get a lot of those people who say "I tried but nobody wanted one... I told everyone who you were and even passed out some business cards."..... Yet they're part of some sort of recreational club who just had a logo designed and t-shirts printed 5 months after you initially gave them the free shirt.... They have a relative in a big city who owns a popular boutique..... but you NEVER knew that... and when you start inquiring about it they get all nervous like "I don't like to mix family and friends with business because you never know what may go wrong and I don't want anybody mad at me".... so because of that they never told you about the uncle who has his own construction company who needs a logo and TONS of different stuff made from tee shirts to sweatshirts, winter hats and gloves, body wraps for vehicles, etc. etc.... So your regular average person doesn't know enough theirself to even recognize opportunities or how to approach seizing them for you. 

It's best to focus on people who have this down pat... I look for that in shop owners and when I find some I'd be willing to give them 5 or 6 for free on the terms that they use the profit to place another order.... then they can keep profiting after that.... sometimes you have to make something create the resources to produce itself and sustain itself... but at the same time you need someone who knows how to take advantage of having something like that available who can make they fly out as fast as they come in... But if you see someone who basically just sits there staring out the window of their door waiting for people to come in and feel defeated because "nobody's buying anything" so they feel stuck..... they wouldn't be a good candidate for that... it would be better to wait until they see the other guy selling them so the monkey see monkey do gene kicks in and now they're wiling to pay for it to have it so it can sell that good and get their business going... but still won't sell a thing.

So it works, you just have to screen the people you do it with because if allllllllllllllllllllllll these people were really around alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these other people with alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll this money and are a part of allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these things who need allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these different designs done and printed on alllllllllllllllllllllllll this different material..... they'd be doing a lot better than they are if they knew how to really push a product and get results..... because they would've squeezed their way in there somehow to start making some of that money doing SOMETHING other than just being "someone who knows everybody"..... the fact that they act like it may be hopeless... yet have family members and close friends who do stuff that could be relevant to what you do.... they just don't got the brain for it...


----------



## t.luxi (Oct 25, 2010)

Optiq said:


> So it works, you just have to screen the people you do it with because if allllllllllllllllllllllll these people were really around alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these other people with alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll this money and are a part of allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these things who need allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll these different designs done and printed on alllllllllllllllllllllllll this different material..... they'd be doing a lot better than they are if they knew how to really push a product and get results..... because they would've squeezed their way in there somehow to start making some of that money doing SOMETHING other than just being "someone who knows everybody"..... the fact that they act like it may be hopeless... yet have family members and close friends who do stuff that could be relevant to what you do.... they just don't got the brain for it...



Thanks! I guess at the end of the day, I need to revert back to the basic rule..K.I.S.S (in my view is) = KEEP IT SIMPLE AND...SMART! 

If your action is potential profit, go forward with it, if it's a literal waste of time leave it but who knows. If you got some spare to give away, do it. Like you mention sometime you don't know who may know who.

My mum is just a short chubby lady who walks around with her groceries but she knows plenty of investors, couple of billionaires, billion dollar manufacture owners, printers, marketing managers, clothing store owner etc. Like you said, screen the people first! I guess, take a bit of risk too but skip the obvious that will lead you down hill.


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

Success is all based on achieving good to great sales. Failure is based on Cash Flow.

Giving away $400 a year in free shirts does NOT effect cash flow, but might increase sales, especially if you give it to someone who will put your shirt in the public eye, or put it on a celebrity, rock star...

Telling people you have a clothing line isn't an important fact. It's really the amount of sales that matter.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

can see where u are coming from i get asked for free tees and ive been setup over a week now i say no theres competitions if u want for free you enter like everyone else.


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

giving free stuff is good to a point i mean dishing some stuff off to friends and fam every so often is advertising for you. my brother is a producer and makes beats he has been mentored by a couple producers that are industry and they all told him your going to have to give away free beats because thats what gets your name out there so it applicable here also i actually plan on giving away free stuff especially to my hip hop artist i manage and a few others


----------

